# Arranging transport when landing in Australia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

It is nearly impossible to list all of the actions required when looking to move to Australia to begin a new life in a new country. There may be property to sell in your former homeland, there may be financial assets to reorganise, there may be employment opportunities in your new homeland and even the [...]

Click to read the full news article: Arranging transport when landing in Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

